# 🎉 Take one leave one party!  🎉  (closed)



## LilJulian (May 21, 2020)

There's a massive take one leave one event happening on my island right now, including 50+ fossils and 80+ items!
*Please leave a new item for every item you take. *
Please only exchange fossils for other fossils if you want those! Donations and tips appreciated! Comment below for the dodo code!


----------



## Restin (May 21, 2020)

So fun! May I visit?


----------



## jo_electric (May 21, 2020)

I’d like to join


----------



## adripiedri (May 21, 2020)

id love to come


----------



## Holysub (May 21, 2020)

Hi! Can I come?


----------



## seularin (May 21, 2020)

i still have so much stuff from my garage sale ;;; would luv 2 come ^_^


----------



## Xdee (May 21, 2020)

Hii can I stop by pls


----------



## LilJulian (May 21, 2020)

*Hey guys, we had an error!  Comment or message again for the new code!*​


----------



## atlantisblue9 (May 21, 2020)

I would like to stop by if I could.


----------



## TazRy (May 21, 2020)

Can I call by


----------



## Jellieyz (May 21, 2020)

I would like to join this if I could!


----------



## Jaydenistrash (May 21, 2020)

May I come over?


----------



## Lildunkaroo26 (May 21, 2020)

Would love to come if possible!!


----------



## bunyip360 (May 21, 2020)

This still going on?


----------



## LilJulian (May 21, 2020)

This is still open!  ^^  I'm liking comments as I get through them


----------



## azurill (May 21, 2020)

Hello , I would love to come please and thank you.


----------



## Penguin style (May 21, 2020)

Could  I go too?


----------

